# Get me a drink boy!



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I have edited your post so the video is included in the post.
Anyhow, awesome trick. I see I have a lot to teach our two Goldens.
Joe


----------



## sleepyspencer (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for the edit Joe! I like it here!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I hope he can't do that when you take the rope off the door LOL


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

That's awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I wonder, if I would allow my Golden Lila to go to fridge... You know, she is only 2 years old and there is a lot of beer  hihi
No, really, this is just awesome...


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

OMG that is the cutest thing I have ever seen. Welcome to the forum and thank you for the video 

P.S. Have you tried to teach him how to open the bottle too lol...?


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

That's terrific! I'm afraid Bailey'd help herself when I wasn't home. Though she's pretty good about leaving my stuff alone.... maybe....


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

I've always wanted to teach tha command, "Shadow, Heineken!" 

Awesome video


----------



## thegoldenjoyride (Dec 18, 2005)

Feel like sharing how to teach the trick? :wavey:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I wonder if I could teach my two to mix drinks for me.....


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

I just want to know how you taught him to leave the left overs alone. It's bad enough with teenagers helping themselves to everything, I can't imagine Wilson doing it too!

Cool trick, though...


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I think mine would help themselves to a little wine....some leftover chicken, banana creme pie. ....LOL

Great video!


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

Awesome trick!!! I am in the process of trying to teach Rocky to fetch me a diaper
Thanks for the video, I loved it!


----------



## sleepyspencer (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll gladly teach anyone how to do the trick. It's really just a bunch of little stuff strung together. A lot of the skills he already knew from stuff we used to do in play. First you will need a clicker and then a target. The target can be just a piece of construction paper about the size of a post it note. Just PM me if you'd like to get started.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Great video! Good dog!


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Great Trick! If we taught our two year old rescue, Tabitha, that trick she would CLEAN OUT the fridge on a nightly basis!!


----------

